# Starker Bach Suites, Milstein, Heifetz, Living Stereo + more LPs



## pdefig (May 21, 2017)

Hello All

I am selling off part of my record collection and wanted to send out the word. I have the Janos Starker Bach Suites, Milstein Brahms Concerto, Heifetz Bach solo violin partitas, original RCA and Mercury stereo recordings among others up on my ebay page:

www.ebay.com/usr/pdefig

They are ending soon so have a look and maybe you'll see something you have been looking for!

Thanks,

pdefig


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Members may not advertise nor insert URL links to any commercial or non-commercial products or websites within their personal profile page, within blogs, nor in threads/posts. You may post promotional links within the designated area(s): The »Classifieds« forum, only if they apply solely to Classical Music and no other genre, unless given express permission by the owners of Talk Classical.


Did you read this when singing in?


----------

